# Toutes les icones de mon bureau on disparues!! HELP!



## baurore (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous

Voilà mon soucis, je naviguais sur internet, quand j'ai essayé d'acceder à un site qui a fait bugger l'ordinateur. Apres de longues minutes d'attente, j'ai décidé d'éteindre l'ordinateur.

Il ne voulait pas, donc aux grands mots les grands moyens, j'ai débranché la batterie (j'ai moins de deux minutes d'autonomie). Puis j'ai rallumé mon ordinateur, et là... plus rien sur le bureau!!! il ne reste que l'incone du disque dur.

Le soucis c'est que c'est l'ordinateur de mon frère qui est très bordélique et laisse tout ses dossiers et fichiers sur le bureau, j'espère que je ne lui ai rien perdu.

Pourriez-vous m'aider à tout retrouver ??? Merci!!!

Cordialement


----------



## twinworld (3 Octobre 2009)

quel OS est installé ?


----------



## baurore (3 Octobre 2009)

Je viens de me rendre compte que mes raccourcis Office (qui sont normalement dans la barre de tâche en bas) ont aussi disparu. 
Et , fait plus inquiétant, au démarrage, msn, me demande d'installer, ainsi que Itunes.
De plus, en navigation internet, les sites où j'ai mes habitudes n'ont plus en mémoire mes identifiants (bon, ca en soit ce n'est pas important, mais c'est peut etre une indication sur ce que pourrait etre mon problème)

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider!!

En attendant, bonne nuit!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h12 ----------




twinworld a dit:


> quel OS est installé ?



Bonsoir,

Honnetement, je ne sais pas. Dites moi où je peux trouver l'info, et je vous répondrais.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que c'est un Ibook G4


----------



## twinworld (3 Octobre 2009)

menu pomme "à propos de ce mac".


----------



## baurore (3 Octobre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> menu pomme "à propos de ce mac".


Je vais paraitre totalement idiote, mais lorsque je me mets sur le bureau, puis "pomme", il n'y a rien qui s'affiche . J'ai essayé "pomme" + "i" et il n'y a rien sur l'OS.
En plus tout est en anglais....

Voilà tout ce que j'ai trouvé "Finder Version 10.4.7", je ne sais pas si ca va bcp t'aider...


----------



## twinworld (3 Octobre 2009)

oui, c'est ça que je voulais 10.4.7.
Ce que vous décrivez ressemble à une modification du nom du dossier utilisateur (la petite maison dans le Finder). Vous rappelez vous du nom qu'avait cette maison avant le plantage ? et est-ce que celui-ci semble avoir été modifié ? 

(n'essayez surtout pas de réparer ou de réinstaller des trucs pour le moment).


----------



## baurore (3 Octobre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> oui, c'est ça que je voulais 10.4.7.
> Ce que vous décrivez ressemble à une modification du nom du dossier utilisateur (la petite maison dans le Finder). Vous rappelez vous du nom qu'avait cette maison avant le plantage ? et est-ce que celui-ci semble avoir été modifié ?
> 
> (n'essayez surtout pas de réparer ou de réinstaller des trucs pour le moment).




Non je ne sais pas du tout comment s'appelle la petite maison avant plantage. Ce que j'ai oubloié de préciser, c'est que à ce moment là, seul internet plantait (le rond de toutes les couleurs tournait), mais je pouvais faire toute sorte d'opérations sur le bureau (copie de fichiers), ainsi que sur un DD ext. branché à ce moment là.

Je viens de regarder dans "Macintosh HD" (seule icone présente sur le bureau au redemarrage) la petite maison porte le nom de mon frère, dc ce doit etre bon.

PS:  en rallumant Itunes, j'ai cliqué sur "next" chaque fois, ca compte pour une réinstallation???


----------



## twinworld (3 Octobre 2009)

Est-ce que vous vous rappelez d'un nom de fichier qui était sur le bureau de votre frère ? si oui, essayez de faire une recherche avec spotlight (la loupe en haut à gauche de votre écran).


----------



## kitoo (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir un problème similaire a celui la ! 
Je viens de redémarrer mon mac book pro (sous mac osx 10.4.11), j'ai d'abord été surpris car la config avait changé (plus le meme fond d'écran, le dock s'est retrouvé en bas alors que je l'avais mis à gauche, et certain icone sur le dock que j'avais rajouté n' y figuraient plus) bref, je crois que c'est retourné a la config initiale ... Enfin bon, ce n'est pas vraiment ca le problème. Il m'a suffit de tout reconfigurer... Le hic, c'est que j'avais un dossier important sur mon bureau qui a disparu ... J'ai fait une recherche et il m'a retrouvé le dossier... Le problème c'est qu'il ne contenant plus du tout la meme chose... Maintenant il contient des dossiers comme : Bibliothèque, Bureau, Images, Musique, Publique... Ect... Et tout ces dossier sont verouillés.... 
Voila, j'espère que quelqu'un pourra nous aider ! 
Help !


----------



## fifikawazaky (3 Octobre 2009)

C'est un problème qui arrive lorsque le mac n'est pas assez puissant et que l'on fait trop d'opérations en même temps..."il panique" surtout que "safari est "un gros gourmand en terme d'utilisation du processeur"

Les icones qui disparaissent du bureau ( cela arrive parfois) il faut allez dans la barre du haut sélectionner la pomme et choisir la fonction"forcer à quitter" une fenêtre s'ouvre et là il faut cliquer sur "FINDER" et relancer le finder...normalement tout revient

Pour les dossiers qui sont vérouillés ils faut faire "pomme+i" sur chaque et une fenêtre s'ouvre
il faut regarder si la case "vérouillé" est active si oui la dévalider

Ensuite il faut aller dans "utilitaire" c'est dans le dossier applications et choisir "utilitaire de disque"
sélectionner le disque système et faire "réparer les autorisations" et laisser agir... En général tout revient dans l'ordre


----------



## baurore (5 Octobre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Est-ce que vous vous rappelez d'un nom de fichier qui était sur le bureau de votre frère ? si oui, essayez de faire une recherche avec spotlight (la loupe en haut à gauche de votre écran).


 
Bonjour,
Désolée pour le retard, mais du coup je n'ai pas osé réutiliser son ordinateur 

Non je ne me rappelle d'aucun fichier (il n'y en avait tellement...) MAis du coup je lui demanderais, on va voir ce que ça donne!!
MErci!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------




fifikawazaky a dit:


> C'est un problème qui arrive lorsque le mac n'est pas assez puissant et que l'on fait trop d'opérations en même temps..."il panique" surtout que "safari est "un gros gourmand en terme d'utilisation du processeur"
> 
> Les icones qui disparaissent du bureau ( cela arrive parfois) il faut allez dans la barre du haut sélectionner la pomme et choisir la fonction"forcer à quitter" une fenêtre s'ouvre et là il faut cliquer sur "FINDER" et relancer le finder...normalement tout revient
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour!!

Pourriez-vous me donner les même indications en anglais SVP? Comme sur le Mac d emon frère tout est en anglais, je ne voudrais pas faire d'erreurs.

MErci!


----------

